# Should i be using WAX underneath?



## goodison1972 (May 15, 2016)

Hi all, so quite new to all this detailing stuff but enjoying all the new learning.

Ive got myself an immaculate S2 RS turbo and wondered whether those that keep the underside spotless, do you use any type of wax on the chassis paintwork?

I currently use Baby wipes (car always stays clean) and then spray Autoglym show shine.. 
what do others do?
ta
phil


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

wow that is one clean example!

Think you've got it nailed on already mate! don't need advice off us haha


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

What about a sealant?

Either way, that is one beautiful car!


----------



## goodison1972 (May 15, 2016)

thanks for the compliments guys, much of this work was done by the last owner! its down to me to maintain this!!
Think i'll put a bit of wax on it too!


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

What about acf-50!!! Great for the motorbike!!


----------



## MatP (May 24, 2016)

Have a look at bilt hamber. they have a full range of clear sealants etc


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd put that in an air tight glass box :argie:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have a look at Bilt Hamber dynax uc. it's a clear protective wax with similar protective qualities to underbody/cavity waxes. 

I've used it in my wheelarches which are body coloured hence why I wanted clear. Resto is currently ongoing so can't comment on durability but I certainly rate it for ease of use and initial results :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

That's cleaner than my car and it's only done 500 miles, as mentioned, keep doing what your doing great job


----------



## goodison1972 (May 15, 2016)

thanks guys.. advice always apreciated!


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Another vote for bilt hamber dynax uc, much cleaner and more effective than waxoyl 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

